# اختكم الصغيرة تطلب مخطط شالية خاص ..



## دلال6 (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..

مساكم ورد 

والف الف تحية للملتقى الراقي ..

انا من المشاهدات لكل المهندسين الرائعين وكم يعجبني تصميمكم او طريقة تفكيركم لانتاج ما ..

واتى اليوم الذي اطلب منكم وكلي امل الا تردوني خائبة اطلب ان يتم تصميم شالية خاص لي من دور 

واحد ومساحة 15*15م ومسبح 4* 7 م بحديقة صغيرة ..

جزاكم الله كل الخير

اختكم الصغيرة 

دلال​


----------



## فيروز قراوة (18 أبريل 2009)

هذه مخططات للشاليهات جميلة على الاوتوكاد
http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130604/KARYA_SAYAHYA2.rar.html


*http://www.ziddu.com/download/2130602/KARY_SIAHYA.rar.html*


----------



## دلال6 (20 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس فري متش اختي فيروز

لكن الرابط لم يظهر

وانا ابي الدزين باقرب وقت

شكرا مرة تانية على مرورك وردك عزيزتي

دلال


----------

